# 880 step by step programing tips



## tbase1 (Nov 10, 2006)

Hello Fellow 880 buds,

I'm starting this thread to save the headache of calling harmony/logitech for step by step help. The below is my step by step for background images ,so i hope some of you old hats will chime in an add some step by step programing tips.

wall paper
1. remote settings on-line
2. set back ground
3. use custom
4. browse your 128x160 160kb image ( cell phone wall paper)
5. save and download

Please help with setting up my remote to start a movie and turn off my lights with one button.


----------



## thxgoon (Feb 23, 2007)

What kind of lighting are you using? You may have to set this macro up manually


----------



## tbase1 (Nov 10, 2006)

I got it working and all is well.


----------

